# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Henry AR 7 survival rifle (backpackable)

## jmdrake

I don't know much about guns, but this looks cool.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

from what i gathered.. dont rely on walmart ammo with your life.

----------


## presence

> from what i gathered.. dont rely on walmart ammo with your life.


Why?  Link? They carry Remington, cci, Federal, Winchester, etal like everyone else.   All my walmart ammo has always gone bang when asked to.  I'm plinking my way through 333 packs of Walmart Winchesters 22lr without problems.



On the gun...neat collapseable design...

I didn't really like the mag release inside of the trigger guard like that.  Nor am I a big fan of that peep hole sight.  Otherwise really neat and durable toy.  



I think I like the Ruger Takedown more, but this is nice.  Not sure the takedown would put up with this level of mud abuse.

http://henryrepeating.com/rifle-survival-ar7.cfm
http://www.ruger.com/products/1022Takedown/models.html

----------


## phill4paul

The Kel Tec takedown is an rifle of interest.......

http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rifles/sub-2000/

----------


## osan

> I don't know much about guns, but this looks cool.


I believe this is on Cuomo's $#@! list... or Feinstein's.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Here it is on their website: http://henryrepeating.com/rifle-survival-ar7.cfm

The Mare's leg looks cool too: http://henryrepeating.com/rifle-mares-leg.cfm

----------


## pcosmar

A good little gun for what it is.. 

and customizable.

----------


## oyarde

I looked at the Henry a while ago , I like it , kind of ideal for someone to throw in the trunk of a car.

----------


## Tod

Not quite as compact but still pretty darn small, but how about a Rossi Youth Model .410/.22 matched combo?

----------


## mello

> Why?  Link? They carry Remington, cci, Federal, Winchester, etal like everyone else.   All my walmart ammo has always gone bang when asked to.  I'm plinking my way through 333 packs of Walmart Winchesters 22lr without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> On the gun...neat collapseable design...
> 
> I didn't really like the mag release inside of the trigger guard like that.  Nor am I a big fan of that peep hole sight.  Otherwise really neat and durable toy.  
> 
> 
> ...


When I first started going to the range, I asked the guy working there about some recommendations for bulk 9mm ammo I was planning to buy. He said as long as you don't buy Winchester White box you will be fine. He said on more than one occasion in the range, a Winchester round blew up the gun being fired. I use Magtech 9mm with no problems... except that I can't find it online in bulk anymore.

----------


## oyarde

> Not quite as compact but still pretty darn small, but how about a Rossi Youth Model .410/.22 matched combo?


Sights look pretty decent on that rifle barrel.

----------


## oyarde

The .410 barrel gives you some ammo options in the boonies if you need to feed yourself , slugs, 000 buck , #6's, 7 1/2's.

----------


## Tod

One disadvantage with a Rossi is that it IS a single shot.  However the .410 does give more firepower, and it can fire slugs or shot...

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> from what i gathered.. dont rely on walmart ammo with your life.


weird, i've been through at least a thousand rounds off various .22LR ammo from there and have had maybe, 3 or 4 misfires total.

----------


## oyarde

I have never had any problems with WWB , or anything else , but do not use any 9's.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Nor am I a big fan of that peep hole sight.


Why not?  Peep sights work with your eye's natural tendency to seek the center of a disc.  That is why the Iron sights on military rifles have been peep sights as the standard for the last 100 years.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

http://www.equipped.com/Kel-Tec_SU-16_Review.htm

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> One disadvantage with a Rossi is that it IS a single shot.  However the .410 does give more firepower, and it can fire slugs or shot...


I bought one of those for my wife some years back, she will shoot with the .22 barrel on it, but if I put the 410 barrel on it everyone leaves (It's so light that the 410 kicks worse than most 12ga).

----------


## rev1689

> http://www.equipped.com/Kel-Tec_SU-16_Review.htm


I've never seen one of those before; it looks excellent! If only I didn't live in New York, where 10 round mags are now illegal.

----------


## mad cow

One good thing about the AR 7 is that it floats.
It would make a nice canoe gun.

I don't own one but I do have a Henry 'Golden Boy' .22 lever action which I love.I have never had a problem with it,but  I have always heard that they stand behind all their products and provide quick,excellent service should you ever need it.

----------


## cjm

> ...I didn't really like the mag release inside of the trigger guard like that....


That was one of the first things that I noticed too.  Not a deal-breaker, but I don't think it's a good idea to put your finger inside the trigger guard for anything except shooting.  Also, at 4:17, it looks like the area behind the bolt is exposed to the elements (I can see the springs).  Again, not a deal breaker but it's curious.  I have to admit that I'd like to see one of these things first hand.  It seems like a nice rifle.

EDIT:  Hmm, can you attach a sling?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Carbine* At least I assume. That barrel looks awfully short to me. Pretty cool. I too don't like the mag release on the inside of the trigger guard. When you really need it you definitely wouldn't want the mag getting accidently released.

----------


## oyarde

> That was one of the first things that I noticed too.  Not a deal-breaker, but I don't think it's a good idea to put your finger inside the trigger guard for anything except shooting.  Also, at 4:17, it looks like the area behind the bolt is exposed to the elements (I can see the springs).  Again, not a deal breaker but it's curious.  I have to admit that I'd like to see one of these things first hand.  It seems like a nice rifle.
> 
> EDIT:  Hmm, can you attach a sling?


 Bring it over to one of my shops , case of beer, silver dime , I will put a sling on it for you

----------


## oyarde

> Carbine* At least I assume. That barrel looks awfully short to me. Pretty cool. I too don't like the mag release on the inside of the trigger guard. When you really need it you definitely wouldn't want the mag getting accidently released.


I doubt a mag release matters , if you are used to it.....

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I only mentioned walmart because the guy in the video say a bullet was supposed to fire, but didnt and he got it from walmart.

----------


## presence

> Why not?  Peep sights work with your eye's natural tendency to seek the center of a disc.  That is why the Iron sights on military rifles have been peep sights as the standard for the last 100 years.



I watched the video again... there does appear to be a ghost ring behind that aperture insert; I'd probably just remove the insert and stick with the larger ring then upgrade the front sight to TFO.  I tend to think of a "survival gun" being used in dim light conditions and for quick shots and that tiny ap seems like it would be difficult to hunt rabbits with at 5 am.  IMHO tiny aps are really more for long range shots off the bench at high noon.  Then again... I don't have the gun in my hot little hands.  On my early am rabbit-stew-22 I'm running TFO front and rear.

----------


## presence

> I've never seen one of those before; it looks excellent! If only I didn't live in New York, where 10 round mags are now illegal.



Pretty sure you still have until March to buy; then 10 shots are grandfathered as long as you never put more than 7 in the mag.

----------


## pcosmar

> EDIT:  Hmm, can you attach a sling?


http://retro-tactical.com/2012/08/custom-ar7-saddle/

Dude,, This is America. Home of Redneck engineering.
Of course you can attach a sling.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I doubt a mag release matters , if you are used to it.....


Yeah maybe. I still wouldn't trust it if you have gloves on for example, or had to hurriedly shoot. I don't know, seems like an unneeded risk.

----------


## cjm

> Bring it over to one of my shops , case of beer, silver dime , I will put a sling on it for you





> http://retro-tactical.com/2012/08/custom-ar7-saddle/
> 
> Dude,, This is America. Home of Redneck engineering.
> Of course you can attach a sling.


Touché.   I meant to note that I didn't see any sling mounts out-of-the-box.  I would think something billed as a survival rifle would have included at least sling mounts and possibly a cavity in the stock to store the sling.  But as you guys note, that's not an insurmountable problem.

----------

